# Will I ever get to hunt



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

This snow is getting a little rediculous. I just want it all to melt and I want a fresh 2 inches of powder without 35 mph winds. Is that too much to ask?? Haven't really ran the beagle in two weeks because of this stuff she's too small when's it gonna end!!!!!!!!!!!!! ....... End of rant.

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## shutherdown (Nov 3, 2013)

Hear ya.


----------



## homer hounds (Oct 28, 2011)

i know exactly how ya feel, and the dogs remind me everyday


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

Believe it or not hunted yesterday afternoon and dogs ran real good, Jumped 5 shot 3 one went under a shed and dogs lost one and even i could find track to put em back on LOL


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

No snow here, but it's so cold, windy, and dry that scenting conditions are very poor. My younger Basset has the best nose of any hound I've ever owned and he's having a hard time keeping a bunny going. A lot of pecking and poking along.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ditto, i been having to plow and area in the back yard for my dogs, my little rat terrier gets stuck on her belly and her feet don't reach solid ground. sure can't take her out for squirrel in this stuff.


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

jim my days off are Tuesday Wednesday when is the last time we had decent weather on either days?!?!? I'm gonna take what I can get tomorrow and wednesday we will see what happens.......

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

Not going to be good weather we may get some in april LOL


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

That's too late.. I want to eat some rabbit winter Not spring

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jim Orman (Aug 21, 2012)

it is not looking good at least for the coming week, and the more snow we get and cold the more rabbits will want to go straight to holes. we need a good thaw and some decent weather to get back to balls to the walls running that we had earlier in December. But be patient young man you have a real young dog that is probably not ready to run in this crap anyway


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Jim Orman said:


> it is not looking good at least for the coming week, and the more snow we get and cold the more rabbits will want to go straight to holes. we need a good thaw and some decent weather to get back to balls to the walls running that we had earlier in December. But be patient young man you have a real young dog that is probably not ready to run in this crap anyway


Theres a good crust on the snow around here about 3 inch of fluff over a crust that my fat ass could walk on just need to watch out for the edges where it drifted with the light stuff. I plan on getting out Saturday when it warms up a little maybe Thursday suppose to be mid 20's


----------



## rwbaker (Dec 14, 2007)

same here sick of the snow dogs are getting fat !:sad:


----------



## dknollie (Feb 1, 2014)

I feel you guys pain, I've been wantin to get out again for the last few weeks and it just doen't quit snowin. I'm on the west side of the state and when we're not getting snow, we're getting lake effect snow, over 100" on the year so far, about 3' sitting on the ground in my hunting area right now. I'm about ready for a thaw, or at least a little sun to let me out. Good luck to you guys.


----------

